# Serene-um, adaptil and calming options



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I use Comfort Zone with every new puppy and I love it! I've never had a puppy cry in the middle of the night unless he had to go potty.

I've used the diffuser in my room a few nights prior to bringing him home and I spray crated blankets with it. There are also wipes that you can wipe the inside of the crate with. 

I also suggest putting a toy with a familiar scent on it with him and they make heartbeat pillows that can be warmed.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Used adaptil spray/diffuser twice with Pippin - she was hyper! Never again!!

Having said that, tons of people recommended it to me... :noidea:


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, success is really based on the individual.  I haven't had luck with these things but maybe you will. You can try it before hand to see if it'll work and hope that it does. Maybe Benedryl or Dramamine something to make him a little sleepy but not fully sedated? Did you talk to your vet? Don't fully sedate though, it's not safe for flying, I'm told.


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Just an update - the vets where I live don't give any sedative so I ended up trying to use Benadryl after having awful luck with the other things I bought. Benadryl seemed to make him slightly sleepier or maybe it had no effect. 

Anyway, when we were flying he was so worried he wouldn't eat the peanut butter covered Benadryl like he did at home so we never used it. I really didn't expect it but he was really good in the travel bag and the only time he whined was at the airport a teeny bit. I put my feet against his bag so he could smell me and he slept most of the way. I hope it's as easy on the way back!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

